# Betta with Neon Tetras and Danios in 10gallons?



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

OK, the title says it all. Like so many half-educated folks, I have long held that Bettas, or at least males, pretty much get along with almost no one. But of course, I'm finding it tough to resist those guys! 

So I have had this 10 gallon tank for quite a few months and I have 4 zebra danios and 6 neon tetras, all of which seem to be doing quite well in their 2 little communities. 

Consulting this compatibility chart
Freshwater & Brackish Compatibility Chart

I see that both danios and tetras show up as COMPATIBLE with Bettas. 

Of course the compatibility chart does not specify male or female Betta, so I'm asking you guys-

Would I be causing a problem if I introduced a single male Betta in this habitat? Danios are very HYPER and I worry that their activity can drive the Betta nuts. 

Here is my most recent pic of the tank in question. One live plant with plenty of algae hanging off of it. One Mystery (Apple) Snail. About 6 Nerite Snails. 

(Yes, I plan to clean up all that algae within the next few days!)


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Betta's are very unpredictable. You never know which one is an aggressor or which one is calm. I have a male in with 10 small feeder guppies. All is well. Put a female in with 10 feeder guppies (from being alone in a smaller tank) and she is still showing stress bars. Tried another and she went nuts trying to chase off the feeders. If you could keep a tank open just for the betta, just encase he doesn't tolerate friends, I would say try it. Bettas have such great personalities. Hope it works for you.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Correct the danios can very easily make the betta nervous, causing him to hide or give chase. Plus I feel danios are rather active for a ten gallon. The tetras should be fine though. As mentioned keep a tank ( three gallons, heated, covered, filtered) open for the betta as a just in case.


----------



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks all! I might just put this off at least until I do something else with the danios. I don't really want to keep a 3rd tank just in case something goes wrong here. If that's the danger, I think it's better not to mess with it in the first place. I think it's just 'Betta envy' striking again


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yep the 3d tank your talking about it is a hospital tank.but with danios its a hit or a miss.they can be perfect little citizens in your tank or be little terrors.and also it depends on the tetra some are bad every fish of that tetra fish group i mean.or some are good with them.and some times you are surprized who can live together neons and tiger barbs for an example.


----------

